# Have summer rains extended weed spraying window?



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

We have had good rains all summer and pastures and hayfields that are often brown and dormant this time of year are green and growing.

So are the weeds, and aggressively. Several of the common local weeds are recommended (by University) to spray between May and July. Specifically cocklebur, pigweed, ragweed, wild carrot. Question: If they are green and growing will a spray be effective this late?

They are pretty mature, but growing,


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes. You would need to use the maximum dose range with large plants and of course surfactant. Usually this time of year the plants are not growing much and are not transferring very well due to the dry time of year, but this year is different. It is as green as spring here now. If you use something with Dicamba like Brash, you will slam those weeds right now.

Regards, Mike

I will add, after I take this next cutting of hay, I will spray for Buckhorn Plantain sometime in September or October. This coming early fall is the very best time to kill it. Much better than in the spring. And Brash/Weedmaster/Rangestar works very very well.It cost about $8.50 here to spray and add surfactant per acre using Brash. I know I say Brash a lot, but right now it works great. I am sure a few years down the pike it won't work quite as well, but now, you get more bang for your buck than just about anything on the market to kill broadleafs.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Follow up report. I got a decent kill (probably 75%) but wish now that I would have upped the dosage. I am always a bit cautious when mixing. But it certainly was a major improvement. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How long has it been since you sprayed Edd?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

It has been nearly 2 weeks. Will the kill continue or is the kill at its max and at an end? The impact was much stronger on some weeds. Pigweed kill was strong. Cocklebur good kill. Ragweed harder to assess and much more spotty. I used Crossbow.

I learned a lot and will definitely do i summer spraying again when conditions are right and will be more aggressive next time. These pastures are used for breeding stock, so I am a bit cautious.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes it will continue to work....some plant species die slower than others. When you have higher summertime temps, quite often certain herbicides can be less effective but not always.

We are coming into a very good time to kill some of the tougher weeds as their "take-up" will be at peak storing for the winter season.

If you have some more broadleafs that you would like to get rid of, I suggest you use a different chemical this time like Brash. It can be very effective to change chemical types when re-spraying.

Crossbow reapplication claimers are very contradictory. Supposedly use only once per year but then it will go on and say not to spray within 30 days of previous application. I have used it twice a year in the same grown up ungrazed fence row.

CROSSBOW



Regards, Mike


----------

